# Amphibian research post-doctoral opportunity



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Posting this for anyone who might benefit. Please contact PI directly.

_Postdoctoral Scientist - Disease Ecology and Amphibian Conservation

Creative and motivated candidates are invited to apply for a
Postdoctoral Scientist position working at the intersection of disease
ecology and amphibian conservation at the University of Colorado,
Boulder. The position will focus on exploring questions in one of two
focal areas:

(1) Applying metacommunity theory to host-parasite interactions at
multiple spatial scales, and/or

(2) Understanding the immunological mechanisms that mediate patterns of
parasite coinfection and amphibian disease.

A wide range of parasites will be included in the study, but particular
emphasis will be placed on the trematode Ribeiroia ondatrae and its
effects on amphibian malformations. Previous field and/or experimental
experience with host-parasite systems is essential, and a background in
community ecology, landscape ecology and/or immunology is strongly
encouraged. Experience with GIS and analysis of spatial data is
preferred. Because funding for positions is derived from several
sources, the selected candidate will have some flexibility in developing
specific projects. Focal project areas include: using ecological 'rules'
to understand patterns of parasite interaction within and among hosts,
identifying the effects of host and parasite diversity on disease, and
evaluating the importance of dispersal and species interactions in
structuring host and parasite communities. Target start date is spring
or summer of 2010. Interested applicants should send (as a single pdf)
the following: a complete CV, contact information for references, and a
brief statement of research interests related to this position (<2
pages) to Dr. Pieter Johnson ([email protected]), Ecology and Evolutionary Biology Department, University of Colorado (see
Johnson Lab
<http://www.colorado.edu/eeb/facultysites/pieter>). APPLICATIONS WILL BE
ACCEPTED UNTIL FEBRUARY 1ST, 2010 OR UNTIL A SUITABLE CANDIDATE IS
FOUND._


----------

